

Yodl.fm: Live audio streaming, recording and broadcasting - jstin
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1347796251/yodlfm-live-audio-streaming-recording-and-broadcas?hn

======
mneumegen
Cool tech and I like the decentralized approach but how are you going to
monetize it? Or are you doing it for the love?

~~~
jstin
Author here. No monetization in mind. We just want to have people using it. If
it turns out that nobody else is hosting the server part, but people still
want to stream, we might run our own servers for a small monthly fee.

~~~
mneumegen
Nice

